# Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?



## Sarolf (3. Oktober 2006)

*Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*

Hallo PC-Games Community ,
eigentlich war ich wegen eines Hardware Problems auf diese Seite gekommen ,als ich dann den Thread Spiele -&Software-Entwicklung gelesen habe.
Schon seit Jahren frage ich mich wieviel wohl DAS PC Spiel kosten würde ,wenn man seine Ideen auf den Bildschirm bringen möchte.

Ich schildere euch mal meine Vostellung von dem besten Game des Jahrzehnts oder gar des Jahrhunderts und bin schon auf eure "Fantasie-Spiele" gespannt.

Also mein Game muss etwas verbinden können ,etwas womit man sich ganz stark Identifizieren kann ,wo Aktion ,Strategie und Können nicht zu kurz kommen.

In kurzform würde mein Game so Aussehen als würde man das online Game EVE (von der Art her) ,BF1942 -aber das AD-ON Desert Combat bzw. Armed Assault verbinden.

Stellt euch vor ihr würdet am Anfang nur eure Uniform und vieleicht ein messer haben ,müstet dann "Geld verdienen" indem ihr Missionen macht oder euch zum Kampf gegen andere stellt mit diesem Geld müstet ihr dann ein "Buch" kaufen ,wo ihr die Fähigkeit erlernen könnt mit einer Pistole zu schiesen usw . usw. jeder hat seine eigene Kasse jeder kann sich sein Geld zusammensparen für das was er will ,wenn er Beispielsweise Wirtschaften will ,kann er Waffen Herstellen ,oder Benzin aus Öl Gewinnen ,er kann sich irgendwann einen Flieger oder Panzer kaufen dann den Panzermotor aufrüsten ein besseres Abwehrsystem einrichten und natürlich den Turm verstärken ,vieleicht hat er später einmal ein ganzes Waffen Arsenal ... natürlich können sich Leute zu einem Volk zusammenschliesen und irgendwann eine Nation bilden oder eben als Rebellen den Rest der Welt in Atem halten ,er kann sich als Kopfgeldjäger oder "Polizist" durchs Leben schlagen. Das Game währe ein EndlosSpiel ... ein riesiger Spielplatz für alle !!!

Sicherlich denkt ihr jetzt ..das ist doch vile zuweit hergeholt ,aber als ich EVE kennengelernt habe ,stellte ich mir die PC-Spiele vor ein paar Jahrzehnten vor ... die zwei Striche mit dem Ball in der Mitte ,Tetris ... wenn es denn Tetris da schon gab ... also warum sollte man Ein Browsergame nicht mit einem Actiongame oder Strategie Game programmieren können ?

Ich denke ein solches Game würde bestimmt an die 2 Mille kosten ... irgendwie Schade drum ,denn sonst würde ich wohl schon zum Sparen beginnen 

Welche Spiele würdet ihr so auf den Markt werfen ?


----------



## The_Final (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*



			
				Sarolf am 03.10.2006 01:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Ein Game programmieren zu lasen ist für eine durchschnittliche Privatperson nicht leistbar, sicher einige Millionen €.


----------



## McDrake (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*

Deine Idee ist schon gut (mal abgesehen davon, dass der Treadtitel ein wenig in eine andere Richtung zielt).

Was bei einem Multiplayerspiel das wichtigste ist...
Das Balancing.
Dein Szenario spricht Clans an, aber sicher keine Durchschnitszocker.
Wen man als Clan aufsteigen könnte und die ganze Welt beherschen...
oops, was war da mit Planetside.... (und andere, ich weiss)

Die Produktionskosten für Spiele sind inzwischen immens. 
Das waren noch Zeiten, als ein paar Nerds ein Game programmierten. Sowas gibts heut nicht mehr.

_Die Computer- und Videospiele-Industrie hat sich in den letzten Jahren grundlegend verändert. Längst übertreffen die Umsätze mit Computerspielen die Umsätze an den Kinokassen. Auch bei den Produktionskosten nähert sich die Branche der Filmindustrie, denn die Entwicklung von Echtzeitanwendungen, fotorealistischer Grafik und virtuellen 3D-Welten verschlingt inzwischen Millionenbudgets. Nur der Einsatz modernster Technologien führt somit zu Markterfolgen. Die angewandte Forschung arbeitet bereits an der Erschließung weiterer Potenziale – der Übertragung von spielerischen Konzepten auf nichtspielerische Anwendungen: So verschmelzen Spiele zusehends mit Business-Anwendungen. _
Quelle: http://www.iuk.fraunhofer.de/index2.html?Sp=1&Dok_ID=1030

Darum gibts auch kaum mehr unabhängige Entwicklungsteams.
Da kann man gegen EA wettern wie man will.
Aber in der heutigen Zeit brauchts einen sehr starken Vertriebspartner mit genug finanziellen Mitteln für Werbung und sonstige PR. Sonst geht man unter in der Masse.


----------



## Sarolf (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*

Hmm aber wie war es denn bei BF 1942 da hat doch ein (soweit ich weis) Schwedisches Programmierer Team den MOD Desert Combat rausgebracht ... (ach Gott wie hiesen die gleich) Trauma Studios !?

Naja jedenfalls wurden die ja dann von EA Games aufgekauft (leider) und meiner Meinung nach ist das auch einer der Gründe das es bei BF2 nicht mehr sooo einfach ist eine MOD rauszubringen ,weil EA Angst hat das wieder ein Add On rauskommt das beliebter ist als das OriginalGame (und auch noch umsonst)

Auch Einzelplayer hätten bei meinem Game bestimmt Spaß sie könnten sich ja Als Sniper Kopfgeld sichern oder Attentäter (sprengen von Munitionsfarbiken o.ä) also der Aufwanf währe sicher enorm ,aber wenn ich ma Lotto spiel und GEwinne ,steck ich die Kohle da rein 

hmmm aber wenn man die Fortschritte so sihet, ist wahrscheinlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis soetwas rauskommt ...


----------



## doceddy (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*

also deine idee gefällt mir sehr gut!
die einzelspieler, die auf clans verzichten wollen, können als auftragskiller spielen. dann würden die aufgaben von anderen spielern/clans bekommen, wie zb das töten von einem clan-leader. natürlich müsste man dafür sehr viel trainieren etc


----------



## Mephisto18m (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*

hmm, das KÖNNTE man wohl als Mod realisieren. Der Aufwand ist dennoch nicht von schlechten Eltern, da irgendwie eine Art Masterserververwaltung eingepflegt werden müsste, welche das eigene Vorankommen im Spiel protokollieren muss. Außerdem ist der Serveraspekt entsprechend nicht zu vernachlässigen, da die meisten Spiele auf Runden ausgelegt sind, die es dem Server erlauben, auch mal neuzustarten oder ne andere Map zu laden.

Ich denke mal darüber nach. Mach du dir doch mal weiter Gedanken, wie das Spiel so werden sollte. Die Idee finde ich nämlich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Sarolf (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*

Schön das euch die Idee so gut gefällt .

Kann mir einer sagen wie so ein Game aufgezogen wird !?
Ich meine ,das gesamte Spiel muss doch vorher irgendwie auf einem Papier existieren bevor weitere Schritte unternommen werden ... aber wie heist dieses Protokoll oder Concept ... denn dann könnte ich euch das ein wenig Näher bringen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*



			
				Sarolf am 04.10.2006 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön das euch die Idee so gut gefällt .
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen wie so ein Game aufgezogen wird !?
> Ich meine ,das gesamte Spiel muss doch vorher irgendwie auf einem Papier existieren bevor weitere Schritte unternommen werden ... aber wie heist dieses Protokoll oder Concept ... denn dann könnte ich euch das ein wenig Näher bringen.



das ist sicher von fall zu fall verschieden. manche teams müssen dem publisher vorher schon ein GENAUES konzept vorlegen, andere haben erstmal nur ne idee und schauen dann erst beim programmieren selber, ob das hinhaut und technisch machbar ist, und wenn nicht, dann wird es halt abgewandelt und kann später dann komplett anders sein als vorher geplant.


wegen der kosten: selbst mal ein simples game angenommen...

je ein grafiker, soundeditor, "haupt"-prgorammierer, leveldesigner, einen "chef" zwecks überwachung, einen helfer... sagen wir mal jeder verdient nur 1500€ netto, also brutto rund 3000€. man muss ein büro mieten, sagen wir mal 500€ pro monat in einer ländlichen gegend. bis das halbwesg fertig ist vergeht ein jahr => 3500€ mal 12 monate = 42000€. dann 6 monate balancing, für das man noch mehr personal als tester braucht. also nochmal min. 21000€...  und man braucht natürlich noch hardware, hat kosten wie telefon, internet... .  wenn man ne eigene engine entwiclen will muss man noch ein paar monate dazurechnen, will man eine bestehende nuztzen, dann kommen lizengebühren dazu...

ach ja: und das og. personal ist sehr sehr knapp bemessen...


----------



## Gunter (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*



			
				Herbboy am 04.10.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> sagen wir mal jeder verdient nur 1500€ netto, also brutto rund 3000€.


von 1500 netto auf 3000 brutto?


----------



## Leptosom (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*

Über die Kosten würde ich mir erstmal weniger Gedanken machen.

Am besten und sinnvollsten solltest du erstmal deine Ideen niederschreiben und skizzieren. Wenn du ein solch gut ausgearbeitetes Konzept hast, kann man über die Umsetzung nachdenken.

1. selbst programmieren - ok, es mag vielleicht nicht der Grafikknaller werden, aber gute Spiele lassen sich durchaus auch von kleinen Teams ohne großen Geldeinsatz bewältigen (siehe http://www.adom.de oder http://www.projectxenocide.com/)

2. sich eine Firma suchen und verhandeln - diverse Entwicklungsstudios sind eigentlich immer auf der Suche nach frischen Ideen. Je besser so eine Idee ausgearbeitet ist (Demo ?), desto größer ist hier auch die Chance, daß ein Interesse entsteht und man miteinander ins Geschäft kommt.


Am Besten dürfte die Kombination sein. Zunächst ein kleines Spiel mit wenig Einsatz programmieren und darauf aufbauen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*



			
				Gunter am 04.10.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.10.2006 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, aus arbeitgebersicht mit allen kosten drum und dran...


----------



## Sarolf (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*

Hab mir grad ein Buch bestellt ,mit dem wird es dann auch sicherlich einfacher gehen das Game-Konzept.
Hab erstmal dieses Buch gekauft:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3827290759/302-4227402-8668834?ie=UTF8
aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand ein besseres Buch ... wohlgermerkt es soll Hauptsächlich um die Konzeption gehen.

Das mit den Entwicklungskosten sehe ich jetzt auch nicht so tragisch (zumindest nicht mehr ...) den ich habe mich mit einem Bekannten unterhalten ,der meinte das es mit Sicherheit (vor allem wenn es um so einen kreativen Beruf geht) viele Programmierer (Studenten) gibt ,die sich erst mit einem Titel einen Namen machen müssen bevor sie dann richtiges Geld verdienen können.

Er meinte weiter ,das sich lediglich die Entwicklung auf unbestimmte Zeit verlängert ... schon klar wenn sie durch den Titel lediglich ein kleines Taschengeld verdienen - bis es auf den Markt kommt ...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*



			
				Sarolf am 04.10.2006 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Er meinte weiter ,das sich lediglich die Entwicklung auf unbestimmte Zeit verlängert ... ...


  "lediglich", das ist ja lustig...  nach spätestens 2 jahren musst du die gesamte grafikengine wieder neu machen, da es  sonst hoffnungslos veraltert wäre. desweiteren kannst du mit neueren CPus usw. sicher viel einfacher und besser bestimmte dinge umsetzen, d..h einen großteil deines alten programmcodes kannst du ebenfalls wieder neu machen, sofern du da nicht auch mit veralteten dingen "glänzen" willst (gut und passend programmiert ist ein siel viel effizienter bei den ressourcen des PCs).

oder dein bekannter meint spiele auf moorhuhn oder self-made-freeware niveau, wo es games mit tollen ideen gibt, die aber technisch aussehen wie von 1995   aber für ein halbswegs vollpreis game ist eine "unbestimmte zeit" tödlich...


oder ging es nur darum "ich will in die spielebranche" ? klar, da muss man klein anfangen, und da wird auch kein potentieller arbeitgeber verlangen, dass du du allein oder mit 2-3 freunden mal eben in nem jahr ein zweites C&C Generals mit rollenspielpart raushaust


----------



## Leptosom (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*



			
				Herbboy am 04.10.2006 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> "lediglich", das ist ja lustig...  nach spätestens 2 jahren musst du die gesamte grafikengine wieder neu machen, da es  sonst hoffnungslos veraltert wäre. desweiteren kannst du mit neueren CPus usw. sicher viel einfacher und besser bestimmte dinge umsetzen, d..h einen großteil deines alten programmcodes kannst du ebenfalls wieder neu machen, sofern du da nicht auch mit veralteten dingen "glänzen" willst (gut und passend programmiert ist ein siel viel effizienter bei den ressourcen des PCs).



Och, das seh ich etwas anders. In der heutigen Zeit muss es nicht immer eine eigene Grafikengine sein - da gibt es genügend, die sich lizenzieren lassen. 
Was die Hardware angeht - wer bitte optimiert seinen Code denn heute im DirectX Zeitalter noch auf eine bestimmte Hardware ??

In sofern kann man, wenn das Grundgerüst steht, einiges machen - auch wenn ggf. einige Dinge nicht mehr dem allerneuesten Stand der Technik entsprechen. Ist wahrscheinlich auch besser so - dann können nämlich auch etwas mehr als die 2% der Bekloppten die immer die neueste Hardware haben müssen etwas mit dem Spiel anfangen...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*



			
				Leptosom am 04.10.2006 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.10.2006 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  das mit dem lizenz kaufen hab ich ja oben auch genannt, aber wenn du bei der enigne umsteigst musst auch erstmal mit vielen teilen von vorn anfangen, oder neue effekte einbinden, oder andere effekte, da zB nebeldarstellung durch eine neuhit immens ressourcenschonender eingebunden werden kann usw. - evtl. ergeben sich nach 2-3 jahren auch so gute und neue mögiche features, dass man selbst die 3D-grundmodelle neu machen muss, da die alten zu "klobig" sind. 




> Was die Hardware angeht - wer bitte optimiert seinen Code denn heute im DirectX Zeitalter noch auf eine bestimmte Hardware ??


 tss...  in 2-3 jahren kann sich viel bei hardware&co ändern.... zB jetzt wird mehr und mhr dualcore optimiert, oder 64bit. das MUSS man zwar nicht, aber wenn man uptodate sein will muss man halt auch mal nacharbeiten. wenn du erst vor 5-6 jahren mit dem game angefangen hast, naja, dann sind dei damaligen dinge nicht mehr grad aktuell...  und bei der obigen meinunge des bekannten hieß es ja, dass die zeit im grunde egal sei... naja...

oder auch neue betriebsysteme.  wenn man sich wirklich lang zeit läßt ist das game evtl. zum neuen OS gar nicht kompatibel... 

das MUSS ja nicht sein, aber all das KANN passieren. außerdem kann es immer wieder neue dinge oder zusätze geben, auch DX bietet ja von version zu version neue dinge. 




> In sofern kann man, wenn das Grundgerüst steht, einiges machen - auch wenn ggf. einige Dinge nicht mehr dem allerneuesten Stand der Technik entsprechen.


   ja, aber es hieß ja hier. dass die dauer im grunde egal sei... 2 jahre, o.k., aber wenn du jetzt 6 jahre ins land ziehen läßt, weil du als student nur mit einem anderen kumpel pro woche vielleicht 20 stunden investieren kannst, dann ist nach so langer zeit das grundgerüst kaum mehr zu gebrauchen -  bzw. evtl. isses noch da, aber man musste es mehrfach erweitern und neu lackieren


----------



## aph (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*

Lustiger Thread. *wissend grins*


----------



## exepTor (31. März 2007)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*

und wenn man alternativ einfach mehr fachleute einsezt statt 5 vll 20 dann schafft man das auch in nem viertel der zeit


----------



## Soki (31. März 2007)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*



			
				Herbboy am 04.10.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> je ein grafiker, soundeditor, "haupt"-prgorammierer, leveldesigner, einen "chef" zwecks überwachung, einen helfer... sagen wir mal jeder verdient nur 1500€ netto, also brutto rund 3000€.


Personalkosten kann man drastisch einsparen wenn man nur Praktikanten einstellt. Ist ja heutzutage nichts ungewöhnliches mehr, dass Praktikanten Fulltime Jobs übernehmen


----------



## Lennt (31. März 2007)

*AW: Wieviel kostet ein PC-Spiel wenn man es Programmieren lässt ?*



			
				aph am 04.10.2006 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> *wissend grins*



Wieso? :-o


----------

